# 06 CAAD8 Ultegra vs 08 CAAD9 105



## ikari (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this sport. Buying my first road bike. Test rode some Cannondales and Specialized at LBS. Narrow down to Cannondale's CAAD. My LBS is offering closeout 06 CAAD8 with Ultegra for $1,300 and 08 CAAD9 with 105/ultegra RD for $1,100. Both has my size and LBS provides lifetime fitting service. Which 1 is the better buy? 
Looking to do 50-mile weekend ride...no race.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6RR1D.html

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RA95D.html

Thanks.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While I'd say that they are pretty close, the dealer should offer a much better price on the 06. I bought a 06 6-13 with full ultegra new from a dealer in 07' for $1300. Now that it is almost 3 years old, he ought to cut the 8 loose for less than that. If you went with the 06 CAAD8, I'd offer him $1100. There is not much difference in the frames between a CAAD 8 or 9, but the Ultegra is better stuff, and the Ultegra will probably have beter wheels, Hbars, seatpost, etc also. But again, at 3 years old, he should be anxoius to move that 06'.


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's to add another criteria to guide your decision. Go with the lighter of the two setups. Another piece of advise I can give is to go with the lower model shifters. This is because you say you're new to the sport so you can expect a few spills especially if you're new to the clipless pedals. Scratching up a lower model shifter is not too painful to look at.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Another minor change is that the 08 has a slightly longer headtube, which makes the riding position a bit higher if you use the same number of spacers as the 06. But it probably won't make much difference to you. 

There are some minor differences b/t CAAD8 and CAAD9 but I don't think it's substantial. Both Ultegra and 105 are plenty high quality enough for the riding you're doing. What it comes down is color and price.


----------



## ikari (Oct 25, 2008)

hi guys..thanks for the advice. I don't think I can tell the difference between a CAAD8 and 9 frame riding it. I do like the better ultegra components. See if the LSB is willing to lower price to $1100 to clear out this old stock during winter time!.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

you're doing him a favour by taking the 06 off his hands... that frame will be 3 years old come spring. he should give you a favourable price. that said, the new 105 is almost like old ultegra... personally, i'd go with the newer one. Resale value and 10s parts, easily replaceable and abundant. This coming from a 9s only guy.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend the CAAD9 for distance/comfort riding. Its meant for racing primarily, and won't put you in a very comfortable position for a real long ride. I test rode most of the C-dale line, and ended up on a Synapse for the same sort of criteria you have. Take a look at the '09 Synapse 5 Alloy. 105 spec components and a more relaxed geometry for about $1100. I'm loving mine so far.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Brandon,

Off topic, but by your name was wondering if you drive an IS-F? As far as the bike I suggest trying the Synapse also, it's what I wound up buying. First road bike and was what the guy I deal with at my bike shop recommended for me. I told him I wanted a nice raod bike but something comfortable, not interested in racing. He told me the Synapse was the perfect choice and this bike shop sells a lot of Cannondales.


----------



## ikari (Oct 25, 2008)

I got the bike! It's the CAAD9.
Now is the fun part...riding!
Gonna ride for a while on the platform pedals...then switch to clipless.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

good choice. i like the brushed alum look. 

once you get more comfortable with riding, take the clear plastic spoke protector off (rear cassette)!


----------



## ArubaBob600 (Sep 29, 2008)

*All Right! Nice Choice!*

That is one sweet ride... and my choice! Your gonna' like the 105 components and if you ever get antsy... you can upgrade to Ultegra and you'll still have an '08 CAAD9 frame! Good job. Enjoy the ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

i approve of that bike. i love caad 9s


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

hey if you get fitted for a different stem could i maybe buy that one from you?


----------



## ikari (Oct 25, 2008)

Took the bike our for a 30-mile ride. It's my first time on road bike. This thing is much faster than a mountain bike! The saddle became unbearable toward the end of the ride. I'll try it a few more rides. If the butt soreness doesn't go way...then it's time to shop for new saddle!


----------



## ikari (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Bemmis,
My LBS provides lifetime fitting. I'll just swap to a different stem there should I need it. I guess I won't have the stem for sale in the near future.


----------

